# Making cattle feed.HMSC.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Getting it done in a hurry.2-12 rows.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2150619451617422


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

24 rows at a time is getting er done! What kind of yields are you seeing out there this year? I was kind of hoping to come out to my old stomping ground and help with harvest a bit this year, but not sure it's going to happen with all that needs done here yet.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

paoutdoorsman said:


> 24 rows at a time is getting er done! What kind of yields are you seeing out there this year? I was kind of hoping to come out to my old stomping ground and help with harvest a bit this year, but not sure it's going to happen with all that needs done here yet.


hope to average 190.It's highly variable this yr 170-210.About 25 less then last yr.Heard some bad yields on ground that is poorly tiled that lays flat.130 ish that is usually 200 plus.Also heard of a light sandy farm that struggles to do 160 did 215.

105 day corn out doing 95-100 day by 20-30 bu.Made the mistake of switching 125 acres to eArlier corn because of late planting date.May 22-24

To much rain here all yr.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What process are they doing at the pile? Tub grinder? Huge roller mill?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> What process are they doing at the pile? Tub grinder? Huge roller mill?


Huge roller mill.They fill it with pay loader like this pic( not them)

http://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/5b95db_abcad73460e4411aabb7f16296a31bd8.pdf


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So is this getting piled wet and covered as straight grain or is it mixed in with corn silage?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> So is this getting piled wet and covered as straight grain or is it mixed in with corn silage?


It is piled separately in its own bunker,packed and covered with plastic.


----------

